# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Вопросы по прошивке ККМ «FPrint-003k» до принтера документов (ПД)

## mashsv

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу помочь советом! 
В наличии ККМ «FPrint-003k», прошит до принтера документов (ПД) в соответствии с инструкцией и файлом прошивки АТОЛА. Но действия по доработке еще не закончены, потому что возникли вопросы:
1) Нужно ли для работы в режиме ПД подключать новую ЭКЛЗ ?
2) Если не нужно, то почему сразу после установления даты и времени ПД начинает «пищать» и распечатывает на ленте «ошибка ЭКЛЗ 86» ?
3) Является ли «ошибка ЭКЛЗ 86» причиной блокировки ПД, потому что после нее невозможно зайти в нужные режимы настроек ни в тестовой утилите АТОЛ, ни в утилите «Налогового инспектора» ?
4) В настройке утилит при попытке ввести код защиты появляется сообщение «-16 не поддерживается в данном режиме устройства», это тоже из-за «ошибки ЭКЛЗ 86» ? И, вообще, нужно ли просить в техподдержке АТОЛА новый код защиты для ПД, высылают ли они его, а если нет, то где его взять?
P.S. Если на вопрос №1 ответ – нужна ЭКЛЗ, то все последующие вопросы снимаются.

---------- Post added at 22:07 ---------- Previous post was at 22:02 ----------

Извиняюсь за опечатку, в названии модели лишний нолик, на самом деле - «FPrint-03k»

---------- Post added at 23:29 ---------- Previous post was at 22:07 ----------

Часть вопросов снимается. Новую ЭКЛЗ подключать не надо, а надо менять блок фискальной памяти (ФП). Код защиты нужно вводить новый, для ПД, на счет техподдержки АТОЛА еще не узнавал, но вроде как есть генератор кодов и бывает, что добрые люди делятся.

---------- Post added 08.10.2015 at 01:16 ---------- Previous post was 07.10.2015 at 23:29 ----------

ФП возможно тоже не надо менять, есть утилита редактирования и прошивки, через нее стер все старые данные. Но по-прежнему воспроизводится п.2 из моих вопросов.

----------


## Davidduh

после прошивки я01к выходит на связь через26 секунд после подачи питания, и не дай бох чтонибудь делать в этот моменткроме установки связи птк может не выйти на связь но это редко бывает, и главное если перешить обратно старую прошивку остаются теже 26 секунд на старой выходил на связь сразу после готовности принтера.Это только у меня? Если нет, то получаетя прошивка меняет какието флаги в процике.Ваше мнение.
А есть описание изменений сделанных разными прошивками по мере их выхода?

----------

